# This forum is dead?



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

The legendary poster is back. Thanks all.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

John?! No way! F!


----------



## Pokitren (Oct 14, 2021)

Yeah, it looks like the forum is dead.... I thought we could talk about basketball here... All right, well, what can you do? Good luck to all of you!


----------

